# Tag Heuer Carrera



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Dangerous9

Ben,

Great shots man, Tag Carrera I think is the best looking chronograph ever made and your photos are my exhibit A. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BenL

Daddy-o said:


> Ben,
> 
> Great shots man, Tag Carrera I think is the best looking chronograph ever made and your photos are my exhibit A. Thanks for sharing!


Cheers, mate. Glad you like them. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## Guz

Great pics, my favourite Tag by a mile :-!


----------



## BenL

Guz said:


> Great pics, my favourite Tag by a mile :-!


Thanks, brotha. I'm gonna have to agree with you there. ;-)

You have a Tag?


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Baker2000

good for price..


----------



## BenL

Baker2000 said:


> good for price..


It's good for a lot of other things, too. Like looks, for one. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## supawabb

Amazing photos make an already beautiful looking watch look even more stunning :-!


----------



## BenL

supawabb said:


> Amazing photos make an already beautiful looking watch look even more stunning :-!


Appreciate it, buddy. Cheers.


----------



## Hansch99

I've always really liked this watch. Good choice.


----------



## BenL

Hansch99 said:


> I've always really liked this watch. Good choice.


Thanks, brotha. Classic and iconic Tag. I love it to pieces.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

More Carrera eye candy...


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> More Carrera eye candy...


:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## kiwidj

:-!


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> b-)


Really like this model.


----------



## kiwidj

*+1*

And to be honest, that's actually the only one I really like.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> *+1*
> 
> And to be honest, that's actually the only one I really like.


Yep, it's good stuff. b-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## Drudge

A thing of beauty m8. Thank you for the great pictures.


----------



## taint it sweet

some of these pictures are amazing...a couple didn't do the watch the justice it deserves, but most of them put it on another level..very nice


----------



## ztyler

Great shots, here's mine!


----------



## ztyler

.


----------



## thewatchhut




----------



## BenL

thewatchhut said:


>


Nice, is that the model you have?


----------



## BenL

Welcome to WUS, by the way! :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Welcome to the forum. Got any real life pics?


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## novedl

what a shot Benl!!!


----------



## taint it sweet

possibly my favorite Tag...and I was going to tell you how awesome the third picture looked, but then there were so many more great ones following it...the pictures look amazing...makes me want the watch..well done..


----------



## BenL

novedl said:


> what a shot Benl!!!


:thanks, brotha.

That's probably the best shot I've taken of it to date. :-d


----------



## BenL

taint it sweet said:


> possibly my favorite Tag...and I was going to tell you how awesome the third picture looked, but then there were so many more great ones following it...the pictures look amazing...makes me want the watch..well done..


My favorite as well. Although the Grand Carrera has really got my eye, too.

Thanks for your kind works on the pictures. :thanks


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Hetairoi

Great looking watch and that combined with your photos makes it look even better. Have been looking at the watch for a while now maybe it's time to buy it... :think:

First post also


----------



## -=RC=-

Great watch :-!

I'd hope to own once...


----------



## BenL

Hetairoi said:


> Great looking watch and that combined with your photos makes it look even better. Have been looking at the watch for a while now maybe it's time to buy it... :think:
> 
> First post also


Welcome to WUS, buddy. Glad to have you join us!

Thanks for your kind words. I say go for it, buy the Carrera! :-!


----------



## BenL

-=RC=- said:


> Great watch :-!
> 
> I'd hope to own once...


:thanks

Best of luck in your future Carrera purchase!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## t1nhoo

Can I join in? Like Yours a lot with silver tachy ring!
Here are some different strap combos...


----------



## Rothschild2501

BenL said:


>


It's about time you showed some wrist shots! I hope the make the carrera my 1st real watch purchase in the near future.


----------



## BenL

Rothschild2501 said:


> It's about time you showed some wrist shots! I hope the make the carrera my 1st real watch purchase in the near future.


:-d:-d

Good luck on your first Carrera! :-!


----------



## BenL

t1nhoo said:


> Can I join in? Like Yours a lot with silver tachy ring!
> Here are some different strap combos...


Absolutely! The more the merrier. Great shots.

I like my silver bezel version because I found it to be a little more versatile as it looked a little less sporty. But I love the "classic" look of the black bezel, too. Good stuff! :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden

may i contribute as well, Ben? :roll:


----------



## asadtiger

lovely...that watch has never looked so lovely to me as it does on your wrist


----------



## Fabricioab

Thankz for this.

Carrera is a very beautiful watch.


----------



## BenL

Ryan Alden said:


> may i contribute as well, Ben? :roll:


You know you're always more than welcome, Ryan. Please do, I would be honored. I know you love your Carrera just as much as I love mine.


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Thankz for this.
> 
> Carrera is a very beautiful watch.


Cheers, Fabricioab. Glad you like them.

How about some shots of your collection?


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Fabricioab

Omg BenL.

Thankz for the incredible shots!


----------



## BenL

Ryan Alden said:


>


Beauty.


----------



## BenL

asadtiger said:


> lovely...that watch has never looked so lovely to me as it does on your wrist


Well, thank you very much for your kind words. :thanks


----------



## BenL

Fabricioab said:


> Omg BenL.
> 
> Thankz for the incredible shots!


You're very welcome, Fabricioab. I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## AKonline

My favorite Tag for sure. As I owe one too, so I'm biased. But I like your silver tachymetre. Did it come like that or did you custom modify it?


----------



## BenL

AKonline said:


> My favorite Tag for sure. As I owe one too, so I'm biased. But I like your silver tachymetre. Did it come like that or did you custom modify it?


No modifications here. It was factory, and I believe a 2009 released model.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## BenL

Ryan Alden said:


>


What a shot. May I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## Ryan Alden

BenL said:


> What a shot. May I ask what camera you are using?


Digital pocket camera, Ben, Sony dsc-W290.

and Photoshop off course :roll:


----------



## BenL

Ryan Alden said:


> Digital pocket camera, Ben, Sony dsc-W290.
> 
> and Photoshop off course :roll:


:thanks


----------



## mrzod

kiwidj said:


>


i like this shot


----------



## BenL

mrzod said:


> i like this shot


Hehe, wish they were all mine too. ;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## ruelcortez

Hi mate

Nice photography skills. Wish I could be the same::-!

I have always wanted this model, very classy....


----------



## BenL

ruelcortez said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Nice photography skills. Wish I could be the same::-!
> 
> I have always wanted this model, very classy....


:thanks for the kind words, mate.

So, what's stopping you from getting it?


----------



## crazyfingers

Ben, every time i see these gorgeous pics, I keep wondering why I don't have the Carrera yet. Hope I get one this year


----------



## BenL

crazyfingers said:


> Ben, every time i see these gorgeous pics, I keep wondering why I don't have the Carrera yet. Hope I get one this year


Thank you for the kind words, my friend. Glad you like the pictures, and good luck on your Carrera acquisition later this year! :-!


----------



## pauleharvey

I do believe this is my favorite watch of all, bar none. I don't think anyone makes a watch that is as beautiful and as visually perfect as this one.

And one day I'll be purchasing one.

This watch is just a stunning creation - kudos to Tag Heuer for designing it. Kudos to you for owning one!


----------



## BenL

Thanks, bro. I do love it to pieces. A finely designed watch, I agree. Good luck on acquiring yours! :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## shah

BenL said:


>


Love this shot!


----------



## BenL

shah said:


> Love this shot!


Thanks, shah. Thought you might like it.


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

Hi everyone, I am new to this board and have been coveting a Carrera Chrono for some time now. One thing I cannot find is the exact part number for the version with the silver bezel. Can anyone help me out? Is it just an older version of the one with the current black bezel (CV2010.BA0786)? I am going to an AD in a few weeks to look at one and would like to see both in person (I am leaning towards the silver bezel). Lastly, I see that some versions have a red second hand rather than a silver. Is there a different part number for the watches like this, and why is there a difference? Thanks in advance!

Here is the silver bezel version I am look for the part number for:









and here is the current version with the black bezel (CV2010.BA0786):


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

Just to clarify my question about the Carreras with the red second hand: What is the difference between the Carrera (normal silver second hand) and the Carrera Legend (red second hand), other than slight design differences in the dial and the obvious difference in color in the second hands?


----------



## BenL

wwwdotcomdotnet said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this board and have been coveting a Carrera Chrono for some time now. One thing I cannot find is the exact part number for the version with the silver bezel. Can anyone help me out? Is it just an older version of the one with the current black bezel (CV2010.BA0786)? I am going to an AD in a few weeks to look at one and would like to see both in person (I am leaning towards the silver bezel). Lastly, I see that some versions have a red second hand rather than a silver. Is there a different part number for the watches like this, and why is there a difference? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here is the silver bezel version I am look for the part number for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the current version with the black bezel (CV2010.BA0786):


Welcome, wwwdotcomdotnet. Actually, the one I have (silver bezel) is actually the newer model that came out late 2008. I liked that one more because it was a little dressier than the "normal" black bezeled Carrera.

The model number is CV2016.BA0786.

The one with the red second hand is a variation on the classic Carrera - the model number is CV2014.BA0786. I find that one ever more sporty that the normal black bezel Carrera.

Both have the Calibre 16 movement.

Good luck! :-!


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

BenL, thanks for the info! I find it strange that the TAG website has the black bezel version on it when the newer version is the silver bezel as you say: http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collect...onograph-tachymetre/index.lbl?w=CV2010.BA0786 Any idea on why this is? I cannot seem to find any information on the silver bezel version on the TAG website, or anywhere else on the web, for that matter.


----------



## BenL

wwwdotcomdotnet said:


> BenL, thanks for the info! I find it strange that the TAG website has the black bezel version on it when the newer version is the silver bezel as you say: http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collect...onograph-tachymetre/index.lbl?w=CV2010.BA0786 Any idea on why this is? I cannot seem to find any information on the silver bezel version on the TAG website, or anywhere else on the web, for that matter.


The Tag Heuer website is infamously known for its lack of information. But I wouldn't worry about it too much. The CV2010 is the most "classic" model, the CV2014 is the one with the red second hand, and the CV2016 is the one I have with the silver bezel.

If you are serious about the Carrera, I'd suggest visiting the boutique or at least an authorized dealer. If the sales guy is good, (s)he could even educate you on the watch. You might even get a copy of the latest catalog.


----------



## wwwdotcomdotnet

BenL said:


> The Tag Heuer website is infamously known for its lack of information. But I wouldn't worry about it too much. The CV2010 is the most "classic" model, the CV2014 is the one with the red second hand, and the CV2016 is the one I have with the silver bezel.
> 
> If you are serious about the Carrera, I'd suggest visiting the boutique or at least an authorized dealer. If the sales guy is good, (s)he could even educate you on the watch. You might even get a copy of the latest catalog.


Thanks! Now I can email the watch part numbers ahead of time to make sure they have them when I come in. Thanks again for the clarification. In the future I will just ignore the TH website b-)


----------



## BenL

wwwdotcomdotnet said:


> Thanks! Now I can email the watch part numbers ahead of time to make sure they have them when I come in. Thanks again for the clarification. In the future I will just ignore the TH website b-)


You bet, my friend. Glad I could be of help. And good luck with your watch. Make sure you come back with pictures, yeah?


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## jamesrayenz

Thanks- there’s no doubt that the popularity of clear case backs has meant that TAG pay a lot more attention to the appearance of the movement (esp. the rotor)…these ones are quite plain, which makes sense if no-one is every going to see it.


----------



## jay.scratch

nice pics
Usually I don't pay much attention to Tags to tell you the truth, but this week i was at the mall just checking the watches out and I tried to skip the tag heur section when this same exact watch caught my attention.
I always knew about the carrera and thought was a nice watch but seeing it in person was just a different feeling. I fell in love with the watch to tell you the truth. It's a beauty |>


----------



## BenL

jay.scratch said:


> nice pics
> Usually I don't pay much attention to Tags to tell you the truth, but this week i was at the mall just checking the watches out and I tried to skip the tag heur section when this same exact watch caught my attention.
> I always knew about the carrera and thought was a nice watch but seeing it in person was just a different feeling. I fell in love with the watch to tell you the truth. It's a beauty |>


Couldn't agree more, Jay. The Carrera is just one of those watches that can really hold its own, and I feel is strong enough to almost carry the entire brand. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## peter-g

Great pics ... Nice one :-!


----------



## BenL

peter-g said:


> Great pics ... Nice one :-!


:thanks a lot, brotha. Glad you liked them.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kes16

Great pics! Defiantly a watch I am considering purchasing next year.


----------



## BenL

kes16 said:


> Great pics! Defiantly a watch I am considering purchasing next year.


Thanks! Which model are you considering?


----------



## kes16

BenL said:


> Thanks! Which model are you considering?


Currently I am between The Grand Carrera Calibre 17rs On black Leater Strap or the Carrera you have posted but on a leather strap as well.


----------



## kaka23

Nobody bought any Carrera lately to show those stunning pictures?!


----------

